# My Dogs (I got Darkmoon's hint)



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

So here are some pics. It did start to rain so I had to put the camera up.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never seen a thread with all your dogs in it So I'm looking forward to more! I love what I see so far, is that red one a Staffy? She's very cute!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Keechak said:


> I have never seen a thread with all your dogs in it So I'm looking forward to more! I love what I see so far, is that red one a Staffy? She's very cute!


Wish I could have took more. We still played in the rain though. 

I'm not sure I could fit them all in one thread 
It is a major overload as it is. 

The first is my Cane Corso, all the rest are APBTs. 
Are you asking of the one with the red collar? The dark redish-brown one? If so that is Bouwho, she is 2yrs old 30lbs Boudreaux/OFRN/Clouse.

I very much would love an athletic, well built staffy though.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

awww spicy they all are amazing I love the pups action pics and of couse love the lines too!!!!!!


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


I love all of the pictures, especially this one!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


>


this is the one I was asking about. She's kinda got those big Staffy eyes and from the pics she looks like she's got kinda the roundish head, I thought she was one. SHe's adorable


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're all beautiful! I love the first pit pictures (sorry don't know the name!)


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

your dogs are amazing looking!!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I would steal the grey one if I could


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

The second dog - are it's ears cropped or just held back?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

You have gorgeous dogs! And all so toned!

by the way, how many dogs do you have? Your signature suggests many many!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Lol, I just love the pup! I'll never be able to choose my favorite of your group. I fall for them all. 

What do you use on your Flirt Pole to keep them so interested? I have to keep swiching out lures to keep Nubs interested. After like a week, he just gets bored chasing the same lure.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> awww spicy they all are amazing I love the pups action pics and of couse love the lines too!!!!!!


Thanks. This was the first time the little ones have seen the flirtpole. They are 3 months old. 



ara28 said:


> I love all of the pictures, especially this one!


I wish it wasn't so blurry. 



Keechak said:


> this is the one I was asking about. She's kinda got those big Staffy eyes and from the pics she looks like she's got kinda the roundish head, I thought she was one. SHe's adorable


Oh I see. That is the one I thought you were speaking of. Thanks we think she is super cute.



Laurelin said:


> They're all beautiful! I love the first pit pictures (sorry don't know the name!)


The first Pit is Vipette, she is a half sister to the one Keechak "quoted" above.



princesstiffany said:


> your dogs are amazing looking!!


Thank you



MegaMuttMom said:


> I would steal the grey one if I could


LOL I've had a couple other people tell me that. 

Your dog is very beautiful in your signature. I can't remember if I've asked before is she a Pit?



jesirose said:


> The second dog - are it's ears cropped or just held back?


Certainly cropped



Michiyo-Fir said:


> You have gorgeous dogs! And all so toned!
> 
> by the way, how many dogs do you have? Your signature suggests many many!


Thanks

Yeah I've got a lot. Not sure exactly as it fluctuates I never bother to keep track.



Darkmoon said:


> Lol, I just love the pup! I'll never be able to choose my favorite of your group. I fall for them all.
> 
> What do you use on your Flirt Pole to keep them so interested? I have to keep swiching out lures to keep Nubs interested. After like a week, he just gets bored chasing the same lure.


I use a piece of hide, same for 2 and a half years. Vipette lost interest during this round, I had to practically pull a bird out of her throat and threw it over the fence. Then all she cared about was wanting to try and get it. 

Other then that they like it. The pups went nuts for it right off the bad.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

As far as we can tell my dog is a hound shepherd husky pointer mix. Some people see pit in him but people with full pits who see him in person say, no way.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Lots of breeds there

In the siggy pic he looks like an APBT. I like the sables that have the flashy white.

If I saw him in person I might think different of course, I know pics aren't always accurate

He is stunning no matter what.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I love the wrinkley puppies! Your dogs have so much drive and I love how muscular they are.


----------

